

Ask HN: Review my holiday side-project (clipclipsave.com) - callmeed

So, an idea came to me during the holidays. I was reading an article (NYT I think) about consumers using coupons more–and sites like retailmenot.com ... I'll leave the rest up to the site (hopefully the home page will explain).<p>http://www.clipclipsave.com<p>Please keep in mind:
- The admin area could use more styling
- My robot logo will probably get replaced (my kid drew it and our initial name was kouponbot.com)<p>Feedback and ideas are much appreciated. I do have some thoughts on monetizing this via a paid plan–but I'd love to hear your ideas too.<p>TIA
======
pclark
I love the logo

I got an SSL error when I signed up, looks extra scary in Firefox.

It wasn't obvious how to make a coupon in the admin area, maybe it should be a
tab as well as a link?

The themes are awesome, but make the preview open in a new window

If you simply made the currency logo user selectable you'd instantly increase
your possible audience from USA to everywhere. I'm UK based.

Clicking "edit" on themes does nada. When creating a new theme add some advice
for the user - not too distracting, remember there is text overlay, what size?
what image type?

Maybe allow me to change the colour/font of the text?

overall - this is awesome. I'd use it (if above tweaks were made and GBP
currency) # my mother runs an online/in store retail biz.

~~~
callmeed
Thanks a bunch for the thorough feedback (I was worried cuz no one replied).

Actually, the themes will not be user-editable/creatable by the users once we
go live ... we may allow paid users to create their own themes though.

I just have a self-signed certificate at the moment–that's the reason for the
firefox warning.

The currency idea is great, thanks. Are coupons popular in the UK/Europe?

Thanks

~~~
pclark
coupon codes are popular. I imagine my mother would like this site if she
could simply print out her coupon (or email it) direct from your site.
Currency selection should be a no brainer IMHO :)

------
callmeed
I wanted to also mention that I used the SaaS RailsKit to build this. It was
extremely nice not having to mess with any of the account/signup legwork.
<http://railskits.com/>

